# Fotos auf NAS sichern ?



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

Servus Fotofreunde

Da mir die vielen (6 Stück) externen Festplatten auf den Nerv gehen ... Verwaltungs-technisch gesehen 

Will ich mir ein NAS zulegen .....

Vorteil wäre das das übers vorhandene Netzwerk laufen würde ... also ich könnte mit unseren 3 PC immer auf die Bilder/Dokumente/Musik/Filme zugreifen ... auch via I-Net könnte ich von der Arbeit aus auch zugreifen 
Aber der große Vorteil ist auch das sich die Festplatten via Raid1 gegeneinander sichern.

So jetzt meine bescheiden Frage ... hat jemand ein NAS schon im Einsatz und Erfahrung 

Ich hätte das QNAP TS-239 II Pro + 2 x 1 TB ins Auge gefasst .... kostet € 599,99 .... Erfahrung ....


----------



## wmt (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee, ich habe mit einem Teil von Netgear (Raid1) sehr gute Erfahrungen in Hinblick auf Durchsatz, Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit gemacht. 

Beim Netgear ist eine Weboberfläche zur Administration dabei. 
Es läuft für Linux/Windows/Mac OSX-Clients ohne Schwierigkeiten. Die Rechtevergabe ist auf User/Group-Ebene möglich und kann auf Teilnetze eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

hallo helmut,

sehr gut idee  & gute wahl die du getroffen hast.

auf arbeit hatten wir für unser fotobuchzeugs  am anfang auch nas im einsatz, die waren dann aber leider "etwas" zu langsam, aber sie waren echt gut, die marke muß ich morgen mal nachsehen.

aber für den homegebrauch denke ich das es "die" optimale lösung ist - und nicht nur für fotos.

naja, 1 TB reicht dir ja für ein paar wochen


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Servus Wolfgang

Danke für dein Feedback .... hast eine Bezeichnung von deinem NAS .... wieviel TB hast verbaut und auf wieviele Platten/Steckplätze .... 

Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke wäre auch interessant ...

Sorry für meine vielen Fragen ... aber es brennt unter den Nägeln ....


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Servus Mitch

Danke für deinen Zuspruch 

Wie gesagt, es nervt mich die Festplatten auch noch zu verwalten ... meine Gattin hat die zwei kleineren  ... ich drei größere (= 200 + 250 + 500GB) und als Backup vom Stand-PC eine 1TB ... alle solala gefüllt ... überall ein bisserl was


----------



## jenso (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Hallo Helmut,

hier läuft eine eigenbau NAS nachdem ich eine Allnet 6500 mit 2 x 500GB ausrangiert habe. Die Allnet funktionierte zwar gut, es wurde aber der Wunsch nach einem etwas performanterem System immer größer, auf dem auch ein Webserver mit Datenbank, etc läuft.  Es ist schon eine feine Sache, wir verwalten auch unsere Mails und Kalender über die Maschine. Interessant sind bei dir die Leistungsangaben 22 W ist schon wenig bei der Leistung. Der Preis ist allerdings auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Ich habe noch darauf geachtet, dass ich ein offenes Betriebssystem installieren kann.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Servus Jens

Hmmm ... über Eigenbau habe ich auch nachgedacht ... baue mir ja die Stand-Pc`s auch selbst zusammen und setze sie auf .... aber wirkliche Ahnung habe ich von der Materie net ... speziell mit Linux ... da bin ich ne toale Niete


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Hi Helmut,

das ist die Zukunft  In der Firma in der ich arbeite verkaufen wir momentan solche Systeme an gößere Firmen als Dienstleitung - die HW steht also bei uns.

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Unternehmen in Deiner Nähe die dies auch anbietet ?


----------



## Dr.J (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe eine Buffalo LinkStation Pro Duo am Start mit 2x 1TB Festplattenplatz im RAID1. Zusätzlich hängt noch ne Buffalo TurboLink USB-Platte mit 1x 1TB dran als 2. Sicherung. Beide liesen sich problemlos in mein Heimnetzwerk integrieren und lassen sich auch per Laufwerkmapping ansprechen.

http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/network-storage/linkstation/ls-wtgl-linkstation-pro-duo/


----------



## StefanBO (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Fotofreunde
> Vorteil wäre das das übers vorhandene Netzwerk laufen würde ... also ich könnte mit unseren 3 PC immer auf die Bilder/Dokumente/Musik/Filme zugreifen ... auch via I-Net könnte ich von der Arbeit aus auch zugreifen
> Aber der große Vorteil ist auch das sich die Festplatten via Raid1 gegeneinander sichern.


Raid 1 (Datenspiegelung) ist sicherlich sehr bequem. Das werde ich demnächst auch einsetzen, Hardware ist schon vorhanden. Allerdings, wenn es nicht darum geht, täglich aktuelle (geänderte) Daten zu sichern, ist auch NAS (ohne RAID) und Datensicherung auf eine (ja schon vorhandene) USB-Festplatte (ggf. über (freie) Software) eine kostengünstigere Alternative. Viele Router bieten ja bereits die Möglichkeit, eine normale Festplatte über USB als NAS einzubinden - geht das bei dir nicht?

Die unterschiedlichen Preise für NAS spiegeln insbesondere die verbaute Hardware (Prozessor) und damit verbunden die Geschwindigkeit wieder. Für wenige Anwender und den Heimgebrauch sind also auch günstigere Lösungen möglich.

Bisher habe ich im Einsatz:
FSC Storagebird LAN2 500 GB http://www.amazon.de/Fujitsu-FSC-Stragebird-LAN2-500GB/dp/B000LXX9WW/
Hatte ca. 110,- Euro gekostet, ist aber längst nicht mehr lieferbar. Hat kein RAID! Gefällt mir sonst aber recht gut (für den Heimgebrauch).

Demnächst wird ein Netgear Stora MS2110 mit 1TB http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b002r9f6g0 eingebunden, der wurde in der c't recht gut (für diese Preisgruppe!) getestet. Kostete im Angebot 149,- Euro. Die Nutzerverwaltung ist dort zwar eingeschränkt bzw. kostet extra, ist aber für mich ausreichend. Eine zweite Platte gleicher Größe lässt sich leicht einschieben, dann ist RAID 1 möglich. Habe ich bereits (im Angebot  ) zu 49,- Euro gekauft, somit ein NAS mit RAID 1 und 2*1TB für unter 200,- Euro!


----------



## Wackenmaniac (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir läuft seit zwei Jahren freenas als Selbstbauvariante. Das Programm an sich ist für lau und nutzt freebsd als basis. Hatte vorher von der ganzen materie auch nicht wirklich viel ahnung aber die installation und das einrichten der verschiedenen anwendungen (upnp, sftp, fernverwaltung, etc.) ging denkbar einfach. Verschiedene RAID Sachen werden auch unterstützt, da hab ich mich persönlich aber noch nicht mit beschäftigt. In Zukunft soll es auch eine linux version geben, die sich dann openmediavault nennt.
Das Schöne ist auch, dass ich dem NAS nachts eine Zeit vorgeben kann wann es runterfährt und dem mainboard wiederrum sagen kann wann es starten soll, so dass in den späten abend- bzw. frühen morgen Stunden nicht unnötig Strom verbraucht wird. An dem Teil hängen mittlerweile 3 streaming clients und 4 Rechner außerdem sind 2,8 Tb verbaut was bei den aktuellen Festplattenpreisen echt Spass macht 

Schöne Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Hi,

wir haben das Promise Smartstor NS2300N Gehäuse

zusammen mit zwei Seagate ST31000340NS 1 TB Raid Edition 32 MB Cache-Festplatten


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Servus

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen 

Wie verhalten sich Eure NAS im Betrieb:

Lautstärke
Stromverbrauch (im Betrieb/Standby)
Wärmeentwicklung
Datendurchsatz

allgemeine Bedienung

Bedienbarkeit für Laien (meine Gattin) tauglich ....  

Ich weiß, viele offene Fragen .... aber zur Entscheidungsfindung nicht uninteressant ....


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Servus Helmut,

also der Datendurchsatz ist super - das liegt aber auch am Netzwerk und den verbauten Festplatten. Wir haben ein GLan, das flutscht.

Das Teil könnte etwas leiser sein - aber andere sind das auch. Wir werden wohl den Lüfter auswechseln.

Bedienbarkeit? Wenn das erstmal eingerichtet ist, ist da für deine Gattin nix zu bedienen, sie bzw. der PC spricht das einfach als weiteres Laufwerk an. Und die Datensicherung etc. wird eh automatisiert. Darfst halt nur den Strom nicht abschalten.


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Danke Elschen


----------



## Wackenmaniac (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Hallo Helmut,

bei der Selbstbauvariante kommts natürlich ganz auf die Komponenten an die verbaut sind. Hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen alten P3 mit freenas am laufen und das ging ohne Probleme. Hab leider nie nachgemessen wieviel Strom der zieht, aber bei den alten Prozessoren is das glaub ich nicht ganz so wild. Momentan betreib ich, wegen den sata Anschlüssen, ein Celeron mit 2,8 GHZ und GLAN (war im bundle günstiger zu beziehen als ein gescheiter 4-Port Sata Controller). Damit bekomm ich so ca. 40MB/s übertragen. Lautstärke is bei mir wegen dem alten Netzteil nicht so dolle, was aber nicht weiter stört weil das NAS im Keller steht.

Wenn das NAS einmal eingerichtet ist brauch man da nicht mehr groß dran rumwerkeln. Die Festplatten einfach über samba/cfis freigeben und unter Windows als Netzwerklaufwerk einbinden. Die kann man dann genauso nutzen wie die eingbaute Festplatte. 

Schöne Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*



Dr.J schrieb:


> ich habe eine Buffalo LinkStation Pro Duo am Start mit 2x 1TB Festplattenplatz im RAID1.




Hallo Helmut,

wir benutzen die gleiche Hardware wir Jürgen. Allerdings nicht ganz problemlos. Die Integration in das Netzwerk funktionierte bei zwei Rechnern prolemlos ... allerdings unser "Oldie" (XP) erkennt den NAS nicht als Laufwerk, hier ist ein Zugriff nur über "Netzwerk" möglich. Ansonsten sehr zufrieden, vor allem ist es eine preisgüstige Alternative. Etwas störend ist der Lüfter ... zumindest wenn das Gerät in einen "bewohnten" Raum steht. Bei uns fristet es sein Dasein in einem kaum benutzen Zimmer, da stört die Geräuschkulisse nicht


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Danke Stephan, Danke C&L


----------



## Charlie1th (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Hallo Helmut,



> Wie verhalten sich Eure NAS im Betrieb:
> Lautstärke
> Stromverbrauch (im Betrieb/Standby)
> Wärmeentwicklung
> Datendurchsatz


...also dazu kann ich Dir fogendes sagen:
ich habe wirklich sehr viele Systeme durchprobiert. Von der NAS Festplatte (Lacie, Iomega, Buffalo, Trekstore usw. usw. bis zum Acer Homeserver sind alle (für mich) nicht zufriedenstellend gelaufen. Entweder der Datendurchsatz war mir zu langsam oder die Betriebsgeräusche waren mir zu störend.
Hängen geblieben bin ich dann bei der Firma Apple die leider auch die teuerste Variante war (ich weiß, ich weiß.... jetzt wird ein Glaubenskrieg entfacht werden warum OSX oder Windows besser ist) .

An dieser Stelle möchte ich AUSDRÜCKLICH erwähnen das ICH beide Systeme gut finde und auch beide zu Hause betreibe.

Mit dem Mac mini Snow Leopard Server bin ich jetzt total zufrieden und lässt mir keine Wünsche mehr offen.
http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop_mac/family/mac_mini?mco=MTAyNTQzNTk

Bei mir fing es mit der gleichen Überlegung an, große Datenmengen zu speichern. Die ersten Probleme mit NAS kamen auf als ich wirklich große Datenmengen auf der Ferstplatte verwalten wollte. Verschieben - Kopieren - Löschen dauerte mir immer zu lange. Ich war halt meine USB Festplatte gewohnt....

Aber am besten machst Du Dir selber ein Bild davon. *Meine Empfehlung:*
Geh in den nächsten Media Markt und kauf eine. Frag vorher nach Umtausch ohne wenn und aber. Ich habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht auch wenn ich eine NAS Festplatte nach der anderen ausprobiert habe und zurückbrachte wurden mir diese anstandslos zurückgenommen. Wenn Du das vorher besprichst gibt es da auch keine Probleme.....

Charlie


----------



## StefanBO (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Lautstärke
> Stromverbrauch (im Betrieb/Standby)
> Wärmeentwicklung
> Datendurchsatz


Worauf kommt es dir denn an? Wie (woran) sind die PCs ans Netzwerk angeschlossen? Also z.B. mit Gigabit-Kabel an einen (welchen?) entsprechenden Router, oder über W-LAN (N? oder noch langsamer?) an einen DSL-Router (welchen?). Das wäre z.B. für die Frage wichtig, welche Leistung (Geschwindigkeit) des NAS überhaupt genutzt werden könnte. Ob man sie braucht, ist eine weitere Frage.

Hier haben sich ja einige bereits über langsame NAS (Preisklasse so ca. 100-300) beklagt. Obwohl die Geschwindigkeit bei den guten Geräten dieser Preisklasse fürs Medienstreaming und normalen Dateitransfer ausreicht. Siehe z.B. den Kommentar zum SmartStor NS2300N von Promise Technology, obwohl die Geschwindigkeit hier (preisklassenbezogen) eher durchschnittlich ist; siehe den Vergleichstest in der c't 5/2009 S. 104ff: "NAS-Geräte für kleine Nutzergruppen". Höchste Werte SMB-Transfer unter Windows schreiben/lesen sind bei 1 GByte Dateigröße 8 und 12 MByte/s. Das Gerät ist leise (0,4/1,0 Sone Bereitschaft/Last), hat aber für diese Leistungsklasse eine eher hohe Stromaufnahme mit 21/22/17 W (Leistungsaufnahme Ruhe/Betrieb/Platte aus).

Das Netgear Stora MS2110 wurde in der c't 1/2010 S. 54 getestet, Leistungsaufnahme 9,6/11,7W Ruhe/Betrieb. SMB-Transferraten 25/47 MByte schreiben/lesen ("liest Daten dank eines leistungsstärkeren Marvell-Prozessors viermal so schnell" [wie der Media Hub von Cisco/Linksys]. Lautheit 0,3/0,7 Sone.

Für mehr Geld gibt es leistungsfähigere Hardware, das bedeutet auch einen höheren Stromverbrauch und in der Regel höhere Geräusche.

In der c't 5/2010 S. 110 wurden "Schnelle Gigabit-NAS für zu Hause und das Büro" getestet. U.a. das Qnap TS-239 Pro II Geräusch 1,2/1,1 Sone. In Bereitschaft sogar lauter??? Nun ja, denke mal, es wird ziemlich konstant diese Lautstärke bringen ... Leistungsaufnahme 27,8/30,0/16,5 W (Ruhe/Betrieb/Platte aus). Die mittlere CIFS-Transferraten unter Windows sind bei 1 GByte-Dateien mit 71,7/81,1 MByte/s angegeben.

Nochmal zur Geschwindigkeit, beim Streamen oder Lesen/Schreiben einzelner ("normaler") Dateien macht sich das normalerweise nicht bemerkbar. Also z.B. beim Betrieb als Medienserver. Größere Umkopieraktionen kann man ja im Hintergrund laufen lassen - aber das ist natürlich alles auch eine Frage der persönlichen Anforderungen und Vorstellungen.

RAID1 ersetzt übrigens nicht (wirklich) die Datensicherung, da Fehler im NAS ja ebenfalls gespiegelt werden. Aber es hat den Vorteil, dass man bei Ausfall einer Festplatte direkt weiter arbeiten kann.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Mir wurde von unseren Spezies diese  Western Digital BAAF0010HBK My Book Essential 1TB externe Festplatte(8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll))  empfohlen, macht angeblich auch optisch im Wohnzimmer wo nun mein PC am TV angeschlossen ist ein gutes Gesamtbild ... na mal sehen. Ich hab und werde auch nicht auf 3.0 aufrüsten, auch wenn es nun schon Festpallen dafür gibt - mich stört es nicht wenn mein backup wärend des Fernsehns läuft da mir gesagt wurde das diese sehr leise ist.

Gibts ja nun auch schon als 2TB.


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

hallo helmut,

ich hab mal bei den kollegen rumgehört 

http://www.xtivate.de/de/categories/netzwerkspeicher-synology/synology-ds-209-plus-ii

die sollen auch recht gut sein


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fotos auf NAS sichern ?*

Hi Helmut,

nun bin ich wieder auf der Arbeit und habe mal rumgefragt, unser Spezi empfhiehlt Dir, ein passendes Gehäuse zu deinen vorhandenen Platten zu kaufen und diese darin zu integrieren.

Schau mal hier: http://www.raidsonic.de/de/pages/products/external_cases_gal.php?pid=2_3


----------

